
Crazy Characters Help Indie Bands Outsmart Google - acconrad
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/01/pl_music_ungoogle/
======
nbd
This makes little sense, and the article notably doesn't include any real
evidence of a trend of emerging musicians wanting to limit their audience.
Maybe it's not "indie" if fans are able to google your name, but this sure
seems like a sure-fire way to prevent yourself from actually getting any
exposure.

